# Herbed Shoulder Roast (venison)



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 lb venison shoulder roast, floured and seasoned with salt and pepper to taste
3 tbslp of olive oil
1 onion sliced
1/2 of a green bell pepper chopped
2 cloves of garlic minced
16 oz can of tomatos
1/2 cup of port wine
1/2 tsp freshed chopped parsley
1/2 tsp of thyme
2 whole cloves
10 peppercorns
1 bay leaf

Brown floured roast in oil in a ducth oven stirring often. When brown, remove meat from pan and set aside. 

In the same pan saute onions, peppers and garlic for 5 mins stirring often. Add tomatoes, port wine, herbs and spices. When mixture comes to a boil add the roast and baste with sauce. Cover and place in a pre-heated oven at 350 degs and cook for about 2 1/2 hours or until tender. Baste several times with pan juices during roasting. Slice thin and serve with pan juices.


----------

